# Would they be full too?



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a doeling and buckling.Their mom is a Boer and their dad is a Nubian. Full blooded. My question is 
Are the kids half or full blooded too?
Thanks


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

The kids would be 1/2 Nubian and 1/2 Boer.


----------



## Viola5 (Dec 10, 2013)

That's what I was thinking . Another question.. If I bred her to a full blood buck and then if she had a doe. If I bred that doe to a full blood buck too, would their kids be full blooded too?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please clarify this a bit. If you bred the doeling that is 1/2 boer and 1/2 Nubian to what type of goat, boer or Nubian?

I can't speak to boer, but you can't have any meat goat lines in dairy for them to be registered at all or considered dairy, even experimental.

Someone else will have to answer about boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A FB boer to a FB nubian would give 50/50 kids. If you are registering the offspring the kids out of them would be 50% which are called percentages. 1/2 boer to 1/2 nubian. They will be called percentage boer with ABGA. But again, they are half and half, so they are equally one of each breed.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think I understand your question. If you take the doe and register her 50% Boer then breed her to a full blood boer. Those kids will be 75% then take that doe and breed it to a full blood boer buck and you get an 88% kid. Register that doe and breed it to a full blood buck and you get a 94% doe. Breed that one to a full blood and you finally get your 97% purebred doe kid. Breed that kid to get a 98% and that kid to get a 99%. You will never have a full blood but can get a 99% purebred and at that time you would be able to register a buck kid. I know that was a lot of info but I hope I explained it well enough


----------

